# Slingshotforum Online Tournament - Discussion



## M.J

I'm starting to itch all over from competition withdrawl! The best time you can have with a slingshot is shooting with some friends and that always leads to "I bet I can hit that over there" or I can hit that more times than you can" wether spoken or not. Well, I don't have any local friends to shoot with so I like to engage in online shooting with my world-wide slingshotforum cohort. We've had online shooting competitions in the past and they either start strong and fizzle out or come pre-fizzled and only attract the same three or four guys. So let's hear it, SSF community, what do you want in a shooting competition?
I'll start by saying that I'd be happy to organize/scorekeep/moderate a competition. I have quite a bit of experience now in tournaments both online and in person. I'll also say that I'm very much in favor of these being _shooting _contests, not "best shot" type deals. If subjective scoring is involved (like judging a best shot for style points) then it's the same thing as figure skating in my eyes. Objective scoring, racking up points one way or the other, is my prefered style.
Maybe we could have divisions? Standard and Expert or whatever. Enter yourself in whichever league but if you win a Standard then you automatically move up to Expert. Previous contest (Pocket Predator, Slingshotleague) winners should be Experts, IMO.
We could print targets, draw them up, shoot at objects, shoot for number of hits, shoot for number of hits in a certain window of time, whatever but lets decide something as a community and get it going. Summer is here and it's time to shoot and nothing will improve your shooting faster than competition.


----------



## M.J

Here's my proposal for the first month:
Last year Hawk2009 had a contest where we shot in rounds like a playoff. First round was 10 shots at a standard 8.5x11" piece of paper. For the second round the paper was folded in half, round after that was a quarter-folded sheet and so on until only one person could put 10 shots inside.
This was simple to set up, almost anyone can get through the first couple rounds and it gradually improves focus.
Anybody interested? One round per week until only one remains? Who's in?
Submissions on video, 33' verified distance, any ammo or slingshot you want.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

I'm intrigued...


----------



## Jakerock

I am into it, but I cant get more than 5 meters together in my apartment! LOL.


----------



## M.J

Jakerock said:


> I am into it, but I cant get more than 5 meters together in my apartment! LOL.


Go up on the roof?


----------



## Knoll

I'm in ... as soon as we get in the house and find my ss stuff in some box!


----------



## Charles

MJ, maybe the thing to do is just to announce it and start off ... set out the ground rules ... time frame, and go. It is hard to judge interest in advance. My concern about myself is my lack of familiarity with video technique. But basically I am in favor. And the graduated difficulty should keep folks moving up the line for at least a couple of rounds.

One more thing ... 10 shots seems like a lot, especially as the target gets smaller. Maybe 5 shots would be enough ... It is going to be hard to see 10 shots on a small target. I know it is easier to shoot consistently for 5 shots than for 10 shots, but you do not want to make it too difficult for us duffers ...









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> MJ, maybe the thing to do is just to announce it and start off ... set out the ground rules ... time frame, and go. It is hard to judge interest in advance. My concern about myself is my lack of familiarity with video technique. But basically I am in favor. And the graduated difficulty should keep folks moving up the line for at least a couple of rounds.
> 
> One more thing ... 10 shots seems like a lot, especially as the target gets smaller. Maybe 5 shots would be enough ... It is going to be hard to see 10 shots on a small target. I know it is easier to shoot consistently for 5 shots than for 10 shots, but you do not want to make it too difficult for us duffers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Good suggestions, Charles! 5 shots makes for shorter videos, too.


----------



## pop shot

How bout using common targets of different sizes and values? Bottle cap for 5, soup can for 1, soup can lid for 2, marble for 7. Total hits on any assortment of targets out of five shots?


----------



## Kipken

I'm definately interested and in... Soon as you decide on the target I'll try my hand... This is a great idea...
Kip


----------



## catburn

Sounds like something I would be interested in participating in.


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> How bout using common targets of different sizes and values? Bottle cap for 5, soup can for 1, soup can lid for 2, marble for 7. Total hits on any assortment of targets out of five shots?


 I love this idea! I'll probably use that for the expert division. The standard division will use the paper folded like described above. 
Say we start round one on Monday? I'd love to offer prizes but I don't have any, so it will be just for bragging rights. I'LL make another post with details soon.


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk

I'd been thinking about this recently and here are some random thought's I'd had regarding competitions.

*Comp Class: Novice, Intermediate, Expert*
I think this is a must. From previous experience, I believe a lot more people would have entered these comps had they not been dominated by a small handfull of shooters. "I will never beat xxxxx, so why bother trying"
With a set of different classes or categories to compete in, you will be competing against people closer to your level of ability, giving you a better chance for fame and fortune.
When you win a month in say Novice class, you are automatically moved up to Intermediate, Intermediate to Expert ect.

*Range based scoring system*
Previously multiple people have posted 'perfect' scores in a single month. I was thinking of a way for people to go to that next level using the same targets. Have your score calculated as 'score on paper x range'. Eg, 5 shots in the bull scoring 25 points x 10m range, for a final score of 250. Then someone can come along and shoot the same target at 15m, 5 bulls for a score of 375.

*Team events*
I'd love to seem team entries. Say groups of 3 shooters who have their scored combined for the Team score. This would be great to add an extra social element to the events.

*Forum tournament software*
There is a nice piece of Tournament software available for the forum. It allows teams, calander, rankings, leaderboards ect. Would there be any interest in this ?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Sounds great...


----------



## M.J

Hrawk said:


> I'd been thinking about this recently and here are some random thought's I'd had regarding competitions.
> 
> *Comp Class: Novice, Intermediate, Expert*
> I think this is a must. From previous experience, I believe a lot more people would have entered these comps had they not been dominated by a small handfull of shooters. "I will never beat xxxxx, so why bother trying"
> With a set of different classes or categories to compete in, you will be competing against people closer to your level of ability, giving you a better chance for fame and fortune.
> When you win a month in say Novice class, you are automatically moved up to Intermediate, Intermediate to Expert ect.
> 
> *Range based scoring system*
> Previously multiple people have posted 'perfect' scores in a single month. I was thinking of a way for people to go to that next level using the same targets. Have your score calculated as 'score on paper x range'. Eg, 5 shots in the bull scoring 25 points x 10m range, for a final score of 250. Then someone can come along and shoot the same target at 15m, 5 bulls for a score of 375.
> 
> *Team events*
> I'd love to seem team entries. Say groups of 3 shooters who have their scored combined for the Team score. This would be great to add an extra social element to the events.
> 
> *Forum tournament software*
> There is a nice piece of Tournament software available for the forum. It allows teams, calander, rankings, leaderboards ect. Would there be any interest in this ?


I like all of this except the range based scoring. Alot of guys have trouble getting 10m, let alone 15 or more. It would be unfair to give an advantage to a guy like me who has almost 40m of useable yard over a guy who shoots in his apartment and can barely scrape together 33'. Or, God forbid, Bill Hays shooting targets at 150yds







.
10m seems like a minimum competition distance, to me. Anything shorter feels like screwing around (ok, all shooting is screwing around, you know what I mean) and much longer would probably count alot of guys out.
Everything else sounds great, though! Espeially the tournament software. I'd really like to see this in action.


----------



## Hrawk

Cool MJ, just throwing my thoughts out there. Hang on, ill get a link to that software and you can check it out.

Here tis http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/5301-tournaments/

It does cost money, but I'm willing to pay the bill if there is enough interest to get it up and running and one or two people are willing to help out with the admin.


----------



## Hrawk

Based on feedback from various targets and comps that have been run, I have come up with the following target taking into account all the good and bad things about the others.

Please let me know what you think:


----------



## Danny0663

I'm keen ...

Target looks great, nice X and Y axis for aiming.


----------



## Hrawk

SO you know, the middle bull is still 20 points. I have had a lot of feedback from people saying they shoot better if they have a SMALL point to aim at, so everything in the middle is still 20 points, just with a tiny aiming reference.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

While I think shooting paper targets is a little boring, I completely concur that it's probably the best and easiest method for accurate and consistent scoring.

I simultaneously put my hand up for the Australian Team if that comes about (nickname me "anchor") and the Novice class.

Let the steel fly.


----------



## M.J

For everyone not in Chat right now:
We're looking at up to 5 classes- Novice, Beginner, Intermediate, Pro and Expert.
The Novice class would shoot at the folding paper as described above, the middle three would shoot at the target Hrawk made up and the Experts would shoot at various objects to which I will assign points as described by Pop Shot.
Lots of opportunities to win!
You would self-classify but once you win one division you have to move up, except Pro and Expert.
I think since Expert is so different that it should really be an "Open" class. Pervious tournament winners, both online and in person, would be limited to the Pro division but anyone could enter the Open division.


----------



## Hrawk

I like it.

C'mon everyone, we want all your input! Lets do this thing and do it right !!!


----------



## Knoll

Dang! Ya'll are forcing me to go search one of our storage locations and find my ss box!


----------



## Charles

How about a class for arthritis-impaired-sight-impaired-almost-brain-dead-old-farts-with-long-hair-and-long-beards????

Oh, all right (he said grumpily) ... I will try it ....









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jakerock

Pretty exciting stuff and smart organization!


----------



## M.J

Here's my thoughts on how to determine which class to place yourself in:
Novice- Just started shooting recently, can probably put 5 shots on a standard piece of paper.
Beginner- Been shooting a while, confident that you can get 4-5 shots in the target.
Intermediate- Will get 5 shots on the target every time with an occasional bullseye.
Expert- Will get 2 or more bullseyes pretty much every time
Pro- Expect to get 4 or 5 bullseyes every tme.


----------



## Danny0663

Yup sounds good MJ.

I think i'll start as a beginner.


----------



## trobbie66

Charles said:


> How about a class for arthritis-impaired-sight-impaired-almost-brain-dead-old-farts-with-long-hair-and-long-beards????
> 
> Oh, all right (he said grumpily) ... I will try it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I am in for the old farts class!!


----------



## M.J

Since the Novice division has more than one part, we'll do one week rounds. Full sheet first week, half sheet the next and so on. By the last week of the month we'll be down to an eighth sheet and if you're putting 5 shots in to a 1/8 sheet of paper then you probably shouldn't be a Noivice anyway.
First week is Tuesday the 15th to Monday the 21st.
Good luck!


----------



## M.J

One more day, I'm fired up!
When you make your vids be sure to state which class you're entering and maybe write it on the target.
Let's start this off with a bang, I can't wait to see everybody shoot!


----------



## KennyCannon

Is the black dot in the middle of the target any more points or is the entire inner ring 20 points whether it hits the black or not?


----------



## M.J

KennyCannon said:


> Is the black dot in the middle of the target any more points or is the entire inner ring 20 points whether it hits the black or not?


Center dot is strictly for reference.
I just got my targets printed out, that bullseye is small, yo! We're going to have to be on our game to put 5 in that one.


----------



## richblades

Yeah Charles, I resemble that remark, the old hands and elbows just dont want to bend right anymore.
I came across a youtube of Joerg Spraves hand slingshot made from a dowel rod and a couple of side pieces and a belt that looks like just the ticket for me.
here is a vid of his gloveshot.


----------



## pop shot

mj- can people enter a vid in one of the four classes as well as the open? also, can we get the quarter changed to a bottlecap? cheaper/same size. they get all mutilated after you shoot em. would you mind if i transcribed the points breakdown for open class? just so people can get it at a glance.


----------



## Charles

richblades said:


> Yeah Charles, I resemble that remark, the old hands and elbows just dont want to bend right anymore.
> I came across a youtube of Joerg Spraves hand slingshot made from a dowel rod and a couple of side pieces and a belt that looks like just the ticket for me.
> here is a vid of his gloveshot.


Yep, that glove shot is an interesting design. Some while back I did something similar to a Dankung Agile Toucan:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8288-dankung-agile-toucan-gloveshot/

It worked well enough ... relieved a lot of the strain on my hand.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> mj- can people enter a vid in one of the four classes as well as the open? also, can we get the quarter changed to a bottlecap? cheaper/same size. they get all mutilated after you shoot em. would you mind if i transcribed the points breakdown for open class? just so people can get it at a glance.


Yeah, Pop, my bad. I've got alot to learn about organization! Open class is for everyone in addition to the paper targets. A bottle cap is fine with me, just show a quarter for comparison. Can't wait to see what you can do!


----------



## pop shot

M_J said:


> mj- can people enter a vid in one of the four classes as well as the open? also, can we get the quarter changed to a bottlecap? cheaper/same size. they get all mutilated after you shoot em. would you mind if i transcribed the points breakdown for open class? just so people can get it at a glance.


Yeah, Pop, my bad. I've got alot to learn about organization! Open class is for everyone in addition to the paper targets. A bottle cap is fine with me, just show a quarter for comparison. Can't wait to see what you can do!
[/quote]
all good, man. i'm just trying to help with making the rules as clear as possible. now i just gotta hit em. thanks for all your effort in this. i'm gonna post an entry once i get a score i like. trying to break 90. interested to see who does what with the open class.


----------



## KennyCannon

pop shot said:


> i'm gonna post an entry once i get a score i like. trying to break 90. interested to see who does what with the open class.


No offense to anyone but this is why all we are going to have is ties and this is why I suggested a time/day to shoot. If we are limited to a certain time and date and we have to prove on camera that we are shooting in our scheduled time it doesn't allow someone to shoot for as long as they want until they get the top score.

Again, no offense to anyone I just see this coming down to like 20 100's.


----------



## M.J

KennyCannon said:


> i'm gonna post an entry once i get a score i like. trying to break 90. interested to see who does what with the open class.


No offense to anyone but this is why all we are going to have is ties and this is why I suggested a time/day to shoot. If we are limited to a certain time and date and we have to prove on camera that we are shooting in our scheduled time it doesn't allow someone to shoot for as long as they want until they get the top score.

Again, no offense to anyone I just see this coming down to like 20 100's.
[/quote]We'll figure out something to deal with ties before the end of this round. A post about it is forthcoming.
We're in the first week of the first round of a new tournament. Organization was largley ad hoc by a guy that heretofore had never organized much of anything. I didn't feel that we had time to properly impliment your idea before I wanted the tournament to start. I want this to be as democratic as possible and have tried to include ideas from alot of sources. I hope it becomes "the forum's" tournament as opposed to mine but at the start I wanted to get it rolling before any momentum was lost.
If we can agree on a time/date protocol for the Pro class going forward then I'm all for it. I don't want this imposed on the other classes, however. My goal with this tournament is to get people off their asses or out of the workshop and on the shooting range and I don't want anything to make that any more difficult for them.
The forum has, in my eyes, been drifting away from shooting and towards construction of slingshots for a while. The only time you really see shooting on video around here is when one of a handful of guys is doing something that most of us would consider way beyond our skill set if not totally impossible. I want to get everybody shooting again and I think a community-wide high interest event like this is a way to do it.
Thanks to everybody for the continued interest and input!


----------



## KennyCannon

M_J said:


> The only time you really see shooting on video around here is when one of a handful of guys is doing something that most of us would consider way beyond our skill set if not totally impossible. I want to get everybody shooting again and I think a community-wide high interest event like this is a way to do it.


I agree with everything you're saying and I know it's tough to put something together like this pretty much all by yourself. At least you are doing it though and you are right...it's getting us out there shooting which is most important.

As long as we are shooting and having fun that's all that matters. I had fun doing it and will continue regardless of what the rules/scoring is. One thing to remember though, NOTHING is beyond our skill set or impossible when its on video.


----------



## M.J

KennyCannon said:


> The only time you really see shooting on video around here is when one of a handful of guys is doing something that most of us would consider way beyond our skill set if not totally impossible. I want to get everybody shooting again and I think a community-wide high interest event like this is a way to do it.


I agree with everything you're saying and I know it's tough to put something together like this pretty much all by yourself. At least you are doing it though and you are right...it's getting us out there shooting which is most important.

As long as we are shooting and having fun that's all that matters. I had fun doing it and will continue regardless of what the rules/scoring is. One thing to remember though, NOTHING is beyond our skill set or impossible when its on video.
[/quote]
Thanks, man!


----------



## M.J

Do you guys think we should allow more than one entry per person in the Open class? I thought it might be interesting to see guys up the stakes as we go.


----------



## Charles

M_J said:


> Do you guys think we should allow more than one entry per person in the Open class? I thought it might be interesting to see guys up the stakes as we go.


Personally, I think that is a good idea.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> Do you guys think we should allow more than one entry per person in the Open class? I thought it might be interesting to see guys up the stakes as we go.


Personally, I think that is a good idea.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
Me, too. It's settled then


----------



## pop shot

KennyCannon said:


> i'm gonna post an entry once i get a score i like. trying to break 90. interested to see who does what with the open class.


No offense to anyone but this is why all we are going to have is ties and this is why I suggested a time/day to shoot. If we are limited to a certain time and date and we have to prove on camera that we are shooting in our scheduled time it doesn't allow someone to shoot for as long as they want until they get the top score.

Again, no offense to anyone I just see this coming down to like 20 100's.
[/quote]
the whole point of this is to get people to shoot more. i see absolutely nothing wrong with the first three divisions shooting as many as possible. that's the whole point of this entire tournament. not winning, shooting. the pro class i can see as honor system-first filmed session. but as far as "film on this day" rules, i don't see that as feasible. people got kids/jobs/weather/family/illness/whatever to deal with. it'll only discourage people. but if you step back and look at it, it's all for the glory, no prizes. so it doesn't even matter. it's all for fun. if someone has to shoot 40 targets to get a perfect score, i'll put money on it that they had more fun than the guy who shot one and got 100 right away.


----------



## philly

Personally I would like to see this evolve into some kind of hard target that everyone can get. I hate paper for the simple reason that it is very hard to score sometimes. For instance, I shot four shots all touching with the furtheast on the edge. So first i thought it might be a miss but used a technique that I saw Patty Jaybird use at the ECST. She would put a ball of the same size you were shooting in the hole, the ball would find center and she could see if it cut the line or not. Really a pain in the butt. Something that either breaks or makes a solid sound would be better, simple hit or miss. As I said up front, I hope as we go along it evolves to something like this.

Anyway, it is great fun and I enjoyed making the tape. Great job MJ for putting this together. I shoot everyday, sometimes for a few hours so turning on the camera is no problem, just adds to the challange.

Good shooting guys,
Philly


----------



## Rayshot

philly said:


> Personally I would like to see this evolve into some kind of hard target that everyone can get. I hate paper for the simple reason that it is very hard to score sometimes. For instance, I shot four shots all touching with the furtheast on the edge. So first i thought it might be a miss but used a technique that I saw Patty Jaybird use at the ECST. She would put a ball of the same size you were shooting in the hole, the ball would find center and she could see if it cut the line or not. Really a pain in the butt. Something that either breaks or makes a solid sound would be better, simple hit or miss. As I said up front, I hope as we go along it evolves to something like this.
> 
> Anyway, it is great fun and I enjoyed making the tape. Great job MJ for putting this together. I shoot everyday, sometimes for a few hours so turning on the camera is no problem, just adds to the challange.
> 
> Good shooting guys,
> Philly


Good shooting Philly.

As for a paper target I have backed mine up with a plywood board. It makes some very neat dimples, easy to score. It will get worn but if it is used just for the scoring target (if we go to one video, one target for score) it will do the trick for months.


----------



## pop shot

i also like hard/positive targets. i usually shoot at bottlecaps, spoons, chopsticks, or just cans and can tabs tied to string. the open category is all positive targets


----------



## philly

Rayshot said:


> Personally I would like to see this evolve into some kind of hard target that everyone can get. I hate paper for the simple reason that it is very hard to score sometimes. For instance, I shot four shots all touching with the furtheast on the edge. So first i thought it might be a miss but used a technique that I saw Patty Jaybird use at the ECST. She would put a ball of the same size you were shooting in the hole, the ball would find center and she could see if it cut the line or not. Really a pain in the butt. Something that either breaks or makes a solid sound would be better, simple hit or miss. As I said up front, I hope as we go along it evolves to something like this.
> 
> Anyway, it is great fun and I enjoyed making the tape. Great job MJ for putting this together. I shoot everyday, sometimes for a few hours so turning on the camera is no problem, just adds to the challange.
> 
> Good shooting guys,
> Philly


Good shooting Philly.

As for a paper target I have backed mine up with a plywood board. It makes some very neat dimples, easy to score. It will get worn but if it is used just for the scoring target (if we go to one video, one target for score) it will do the trick for months.
[/quote]

Ray, how about bounce back? Is it a problem with the plywood?
Phil


----------



## KennyCannon

What do we have to do to enter the Open division?


----------



## M.J

There's a video about it at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## M.J

Sorry, it's in the other discussion thread.


----------



## Rayshot

Ray, how about bounce back? Is it a problem with the plywood?
Phil

Phil, there is some.

When I was shooting from 33ft for another paper target comp and using plywood (1/2 or 5/8 ?) some came back but not fast. If they came back most were at my feet and rarely made it to me. The Plywood was suspended from the top by pony clamps on a single wire of 3/12 romex. The free swinging must have help a bit.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Ok guys n gals, I'm pumped.

I haven't been shooting for long, so I'm gunna enter in the Novice division.

I have one question though.



> Novice division competitors will shoot in rounds at a standard 8.5x11" piece of printer paper or A4 paper. First round is five shots at a full sheet. Get all five in and move on to the next round.


So, if I do land 5 out of 5 shots in my A4 sheet of paper, and "move on to the next round", does that mean I immediately record the next round, or will there be a "round 2" of novice shooters if more of us hit land 5/5.

What's the policy on CGI, special effects, explosions and outright, deliberate cheating?


----------



## M.J

All Buns Glazing said:


> Ok guys n gals, I'm pumped.
> 
> I haven't been shooting for long, so I'm gunna enter in the Novice division.
> 
> I have one question though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novice division competitors will shoot in rounds at a standard 8.5x11" piece of printer paper or A4 paper. First round is five shots at a full sheet. Get all five in and move on to the next round.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I do land 5 out of 5 shots in my A4 sheet of paper, and "move on to the next round", does that mean I immediately record the next round, or will there be a "round 2" of novice shooters if more of us hit land 5/5.
> 
> What's the policy on CGI, special effects, explosions and outright, deliberate cheating?
Click to expand...

Glad to have you, Buns...
The rounds will run for 7 days each, so Tuesday the 15th to Monday the 21st in this case. Round two starts the following day. I suppose you can shoot the vid anytime you want, just don't post it until the next round. I hope we get a few enteries here pretty soon so we can have a round 2!


----------



## richblades

Do we get more than one chance at making 5 in the paper for the novice division.
Sorry, I've always been a little slow when it comes to understanding directions.


----------



## pop shot

i think only the pro division is limited to the first filmed attempt.


----------



## philly

At this time I don't think any class is limited to the first filmed event. Submit your best target but only once a month. Correct me if thats not the case MJ.
philly


----------



## M.J

Yeah, I'd rather have one entry per month except for the Open class that way the thread doesn't get choked with a thousand videos.
Go ahead this time, Rich. I'd like to see as many Novice class participants as possible move to the second round and beyond.


----------



## M.J

philly said:


> At this time I don't think any class is limited to the first filmed event. Submit your best target but only once a month. Correct me if thats not the case MJ.
> philly


That was the idea, Philly. You nailed it


----------



## richblades

OK, got it. thanks.


----------



## Bostradamus

is this the thread to say "I'm In"?? i hope so, i'm in... i don't stand a chance at 100, or probably even 80, so put me in for beginner... thanks!


----------



## lightgeoduck

M_J said:


> Here's my thoughts on how to determine which class to place yourself in:
> Novice- Just started shooting recently, can probably put 5 shots on a standard piece of paper.
> Beginner- Been shooting a while, confident that you can get 4-5 shots in the target.
> Intermediate- Will get 5 shots on the target every time with an occasional bullseye.
> Expert- Will get 2 or more bullseyes pretty much every time
> Pro- Expect to get 4 or 5 bullseyes every tme.


I just found this thread is related to the thread where I put my comp vid in ( sorry I had a lot of catching up to do after crawling out from under the rock.)

I entered as expert, because I am no beginner







. ... But intermediate describes me best currently......

Either way this is always fun... And I hope time lets me to do every month

Lgd


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> Here's my thoughts on how to determine which class to place yourself in:
> Novice- Just started shooting recently, can probably put 5 shots on a standard piece of paper.
> Beginner- Been shooting a while, confident that you can get 4-5 shots in the target.
> Intermediate- Will get 5 shots on the target every time with an occasional bullseye.
> Expert- Will get 2 or more bullseyes pretty much every time
> Pro- Expect to get 4 or 5 bullseyes every tme.


I just found this thread is related to the thread where I put my comp vid in ( sorry I had a lot of catching up to do after crawling out from under the rock.)

I entered as expert, because I am no beginner







. ... But intermediate describes me best currently......

Either way this is always fun... And I hope time lets me to do every month

Lgd
[/quote]Yeah, the "enteries" thread is lacking an Intermediate section.
I'll fix it and put your score there.
Thanks for participating!


----------



## M.J

Ok, scoring section is fixed now.
Remember, guys, there's lots of classes so that people can compete with others at their skill level. There's nothing wrong with entering the Intermediate or Expert class rather than Pro even if you've been shooting for a long time. Some guys don't shoot as well at paper, others don't have endless time to practice. I'd love to see all the classes fill up.
Thanks to everyone who has entered so far, I think the tournament is going really well so far!


----------



## KennyCannon

MJ, for the open class do I need to shoot everything in one shot? Like if I wanted to shoot one card, 1 quarter and the rest cans, do I have to have one continous shot of me doing that or can I shoot them at separate times?


----------



## M.J

One video if possible. Lots of opportunity for funny editing otherwise.


----------



## Knoll

lightgeoduck said:


> I just found this thread is related to the thread where I put my comp vid in ( sorry I had a lot of catching up to do after crawling out from under the rock.)
> 
> I entered as expert, because I am no beginner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ... But intermediate describes me best currently......
> 
> Either way this is always fun... And I hope time lets me to do every month
> 
> Lgd


Good to see you're posting again!


----------



## KennyCannon

M_J said:


> One video if possible. Lots of opportunity for funny editing otherwise.


Ok that's cool. Same rules for everyone. The distance thing hasn't been the same rule for everyone so please make sure that EVERYONE shoots according to the same rules and its cool.


----------



## M.J

KennyCannon said:


> One video if possible. Lots of opportunity for funny editing otherwise.


Ok that's cool. Same rules for everyone. The distance thing hasn't been the same rule for everyone so please make sure that EVERYONE shoots according to the same rules and its cool.
[/quote]Kenny, I'm sorry if the tournament is turning out to be a dissapointment to you.
The matter you PMed me about is settled as far as I'm concerned. If you put the elements together it leaves no cause for question. I would accept the same verification from you or anyone else.
I gave Beanflip a pass because:
1. It's the first Open class entry and I'm happy anyone is participating.
2. Beanflip is an established competitor who has shot in every tournament we've had, usually with dozens of entries, and has verified distance every time. Also I have no reason to believe he'd try to cheat anyone, especially for a score of 10pts.

Maybe it's just me but I consider alot of the guys on this forum friends and am disinclined to drop the hammer on anyone. I want people to enter and I want it to be fun. There's no money, trophies or prizes on the line, if there were I would be the wrong guy to be moderating it. If people ask me things in advance I give them an answer that sticks to the rules we laid out.


----------



## philly

Mike Kenny might have been a little put off by your answer to his question. The comment about Funny editing videos may not have been directed towards him but could have been interpeted that way. He has nothing to prove in this competition either, he showed what he is capable of at the ECST.

We all think that you are doing whats needed to get more peole involved in shooting but as in all competition you need clear rules to follow. Keep it going, it's a fun comp.
Philly


----------



## M.J

Thanks, Philly. It wasn't directed at him or anyone else, just seems like a better policy.
We'll get it all figured out. Thanks for the support!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Yup, I agree Kenny. I'll ensure I've got the tape measure out to prove my distance for round 2. Infact, I'll even get a longer tape measure for the job!


----------



## KennyCannon

M_J said:


> Maybe it's just me but I consider alot of the guys on this forum friends and am disinclined to drop the hammer on anyone. I want people to enter and I want it to be fun. There's no money, trophies or prizes on the line, if there were I would be the wrong guy to be moderating it. If people ask me things in advance I give them an answer that sticks to the rules we laid out.


I consider a lot of the guys, including you, on this forum friends as well and I don't think you should be hard on anyone. I understand it's all about having fun and shooting but it's also about CREDIBILITY! I don't view random youtube videos are credibility. But this is a competition and for some, it's just for bragging rights. For others, being able to say "winning of the May 2012 SSF Competition" is more than just something they can put on their signature.

Again, you're doing a great job and it's one I wouldn't have the time or energy to do and you're giving people the motivation to get out there and SHOOT and that's what we are all here for.


----------



## pop shot

My distance verification was posted just for this reason. 10m to the corner of the building. It makes all the videos much shorter when shooting.


----------



## Hrawk

I really liked what Pop did with his distance verification video.

If people can just get on with the shooting and having shorter videos, I think that's a good thing and we will see more video's from all involved.

In the infancy stages of the competition I think it's best that we take people at their word and we can iron out any creases as the comp progresses.


----------



## pop shot

I feel the same way. If someone wants to win an imaginary prize so bad that they gotta cheat, so be it.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I can't download the pd fckn f from my dumb phone....nnot smart phone.......dumb phone argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Hrawk?


----------



## M.J

So the Novice class had less action then I was expecting. Looks like our winner is All Buns Glazing with 5 shots in the paper. Congrats, Mssr. Buns!
Some guys have suggested that the Novice class be shot from 5 meters. Would this be better? I'm not crazy about the idea, personally because I think that shooting at very short distances doesn't do much to teach you how to shoot at longer distances but if people want that for the Novice round then so be it. We would switch to the standard target, though.
As long as nobody objects (too much...) I'd like to move Jodi's entry to the beginner class. Her score would be 25. If the others that shot in the Novice round want to post another entry for Beginner that's cool with me.


----------



## richblades

I am happy with the 33 foot distance and was about to go out and try another 5 in the paper unless this round is already over.

I Would like to see a second round in the novice class with the paper, but I am flexible and will go with the flow.


----------



## M.J

richblades said:


> I am happy with the 33 foot distance and was about to go out and try another 5 in the paper unless this round is already over.
> 
> I Would like to see a second round in the novice class with the paper, but I am flexible and will go with the flow.


It looks to be too much of an issue to have one week stages. Go ahead and enter the Beginner class with the target, I think you'll do fine


----------



## M.J

Just to be clear: The Novice class is over but the rest of the tournament is still on!


----------



## richblades

Cool, will do.


----------



## Jakerock

I am confused about the deadlines ... I will in re read the threads. I thought that I read something about june 7.
but, I am often slow on the draw.


----------



## M.J

Jakerock said:


> I am confused about the deadlines ... I will in re read the threads. I thought that I read something about june 7.
> but, I am often slow on the draw.


June 7th is indeed the overall deadline.
The Novice class was to be divided into rounds, each with a smaller target (the folded piece of paper). The first round ended yesterday with one person putting all five shots in. I thought the easy target would encourage people but maybe the time constraint didn't work. I tried to make it as clear as possible in the rules and was sure to make it include a full weekend but I know people are busy.
All other classes are still on.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I'd like to thank everyone for supporting me through the emotional time during training. You stuck with me through it all, although of course I did all the hard work, and shot 5 steel balls. After you've all properly acknowledged my amazing victory in the place I have created for my worship (http://slingshotforu...ragging-thread/) I'm looking forward to the beginner class!









p.s. 10 meters (33ft) is preferred.


----------



## richblades

congratulation buns on an awesome feat.
My video for the beginner entry will be up shortly.
and at 33 feet.
Half that is just way to short and I want to "earn" the wins.
LOL, no there is no conceit in my family, I Got It All!


----------

